# Bilt Hamber Atom-Mac.



## Soul boy 68

I'm looking at purchasing this item and I know Bilt Hamber products are very good but I would like members opinions on here who have used it and to know if it really does the job as intended.


----------



## mar00

I've got some a few weeks ago, so far only used on brake disks after washing, it stopped bad rust build up just had a very light brown film on disks and no sticking calipers , even seems to still have some protection after driving a week before next wash,

I can't remember the dilution I used but only put a couple of light sprays on each disk and let it run down,


----------



## westerman

It seems a fascinating product, looking forward to any updates. Does it work on interior cavities and will it affect any wax protection in there or add to it?

Harry


----------



## Steveom2

Love all bilt hamber products so cannot see that it wouldn’t do a fantastic job:thumb:


----------



## Gixxer6

I have Atom Mac and it does help with reducing oxidation on brake disks. When I bought my brand new car and before winter 2017 started, I sprayed the product on the suspension parts and brakes, and all items that usually rust due to winter road salt and I don't see any rust formation although my car was bought in Oct 2017 so it might be a bit too early to tell if Atom Mac has kept the rust at bay.

This thread is also worth a read if you haven't already seen it: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=400426


----------



## benj

I’ve been using this about 6 months now and find the discs still rust but no where near what they normally would l, it also prevents the rear callipers from sticking on if you don’t use the car for a while after washing. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wish wash

I bought atom mac when it first came out and find it good. I think some people expected to have a shiny brake disc, spray it with atom mac, wash it and then for it to dry 100% rust free. 

You can mess with the dilution ratios to suite. It says 2ml per litre or 2-5% per litre for road salt. If you mix it at the higher end you do get more of a coating left behind. It's certainly worth having for winter months


----------



## Brian1612

I will be doing a review for it mate. I can confirm it works and at 2-5% as stated but I would say you need to apply it pre-wash/wheel clean and then again after the 2BM wash and rinse.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mawallace

Would it stop alloy wheels sticking to the wheel hub


----------



## Andy from Sandy

I didn't find it did anything to stop the rust forming on the discs. I sprayed it on after washing the discs and left it to dry. When it had the discs were rusty!

How are you lot getting the product on the other side of the discs? What is the point of only doing the side you can see?

If I want dry discs I just get the blaster out and blow dry them.

I have stopped using it.


----------



## James_R

I quite like it to be honest and for the cost I can see a real benefit.

50ml max of product will make 1 litre of solution. You really don't need much to spray your discs/wheels.

300ml for a tenner (ish) will comfortably make you 6 litres of ready to use solution.

I spray the wheel/disc, then wash just that wheel, rinse etc then spray again and leave.
This gives me the best results. Then do the next wheel etc etc.

My brakes don't seize on when I leave the car parked up immediately after washing which is great.


----------



## mar00

Andy from Sandy said:


> I didn't find it did anything to stop the rust forming on the discs. I sprayed it on after washing the discs and left it to dry. When it had the discs were rusty!
> 
> How are you lot getting the product on the other side of the discs? What is the point of only doing the side you can see?
> 
> If I want dry discs I just get the blaster out and blow dry them.
> 
> I have stopped using it.


you don't need to spray the whole disk, i just spray on top area of disk and it will migrate down either side of disk, i've used lots of times now and not driven car for a couple of days after washing still no rust or sticking calipers, i was using 5% dilution,


----------



## Andyblue

I'm intrigued by this - have thought about it previously, but last thread seemed to get mixed results - keep an eye on the thread :thumb:


----------



## benj

I might try spraying pre wash and after rinsing then because just spraying after you've done all the washing and at the recommended dilution rates does not seem to stop them looking rusty for me.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Used Atom mac for the first time today on the wheels of course and I'm very impressed.









Such a big difference from the rusty effect from before. No where near as much rust and those of you who have this rust problem post washing will know How a rusty brake disc will look like. I mixed 30ml of Atom-mac with distilled water in to a 750 ml bottle.


----------



## Andyblue

Soul boy 68 said:


> Used Atom mac for the first time today on the wheels of course and I'm very impressed.
> 
> View attachment 54819
> 
> 
> Such a big difference from the rusty effect from before. No where near as much rust and those of you who have this rust problem post washing will know what it look like.


Looks good - what % ratio did you use and how / when did you apply it ?

Cheers


----------



## Brian1612

Sprayed some on at 5% prior to rinsing the car down and pre washing. Once each wheel was cleaned it was then sprayed down again. Can see the atom mac had worked and the discs didn't rust.

Works as a wheel cleaner also with the added benefit of adding anti-corrosive inhibitors to the full alloy 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

Andyblue said:


> Looks good - what % ratio did you use and how / when did you apply it ?
> 
> Cheers


I've edited post 15 to explain what I did, a good ratio to me and I can see this going a fair way, I bought the smaller bottl, next time I'll get the 1 litre bottle  I forgot to mention that first I rinsed the wheels, then spray on library the Aton-mac, washed the wheels then reapply Atom-mac then dried the wheels off.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Brian1612 said:


> Sprayed some on at 5% prior to rinsing the car down and pre washing. Once each wheel was cleaned it was then sprayed down again. Can see the atom mac had worked and the discs didn't rust.
> 
> Works as a wheel cleaner also with the added benefit of adding anti-corrosive inhibitors to the full alloy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I didn't spray Atom-mac on wheels, just the brake discs and rotor bells, wasn't really aware you can used them on the wheels themselves. Next time I'll spray the whole wheel. Thanks for the heads up Brian :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue

Brian1612 said:


> Sprayed some on at 5% prior to rinsing the car down and pre washing. Once each wheel was cleaned it was then sprayed down again. Can see the atom mac had worked and the discs didn't rust.
> 
> Works as a wheel cleaner also with the added benefit of adding anti-corrosive inhibitors to the full alloy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Cheers - think I'm going to get some ordered and will try this out :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue

Soul boy 68 said:


> I've edited post 15 to explain what I did, a good ratio to me and I can see this going a fair way, I bought the smaller bottl, next time I'll get the 1 litre bottle  I forgot to mention that first I rinsed the wheels, then spray on library the Aton-mac, washed the wheels then reapply Atom-mac then dried the wheels off.


Cheers bud - think I'm going to get some ordered and will try it out :thumb:


----------



## \Rian

mawallace said:


> Would it stop alloy wheels sticking to the wheel hub


You need ceramic grease for that.

Give the hub and the back of the wheel where it meets the hub a good coat of ceramic grease stops rust and cathodic corrosion and makes it a dam sight easier to remove


----------



## bluechimp

I wouldn’t spray it on your alloys unless you plan to wipe it off, it streaks like mad on my alloys.

For the discs and the ‘exposed’ suspension it is brilliant stuff!


----------



## Andyblue

How are people finding this - really struggling to find anywhere local that stocks it, so before I stump up near £20 inc postage, thought I’d find out people’s thoughts...

Also, do people apply with a hand pump / trigger spray bottle or one of the small pressure sprayers ? 

Cheers


----------



## Steveom2

I bought some a few weeks ago and sprayed the discs with trigger sprayer after getting discs wet through Decon wash and I wasn’t impressed so yesterday before doing anything I sprayed the discs then washed the car,omg finally the answer to my prayers lol,success brilliant product:thumb:


----------



## Andyblue

Steve0rs6 said:


> I bought some a few weeks ago and sprayed the discs with trigger sprayer after getting discs wet through Decon wash and I wasn't impressed so yesterday before doing anything I sprayed the discs then washed the car,omg finally the answer to my prayers lol,success brilliant product:thumb:


Cheers - from reading about it, seems it works best applied before you do anything as well as afterwards :thumb:


----------



## James_R

Yep spray disc before washing. 
Wash one wheel at a time.

Spray atom mac, rinse, wash wheel, rinse, spray atom mac.
It works really well.

When its dried you can sort of see a coating on the disc surface, yet it doesn't affect braking performance at all.

Love this product.
Get it from Bilt Hamber or Ultimate Finish.

It will last for ages at 50ml in a litre bottle.

I just use a Meguiars spray bottle and chemical resistant trigger


----------



## Andyblue

James_R said:


> Yep spray disc before washing.
> Wash one wheel at a time.
> 
> Spray atom mac, rinse, wash wheel, rinse, spray atom mac.
> It works really well.
> 
> When its dried you can sort of see a coating on the disc surface, yet it doesn't affect braking performance at all.
> 
> Love this product.
> Get it from Bilt Hamber or Ultimate Finish.
> 
> It will last for ages at 50ml in a litre bottle.
> 
> I just use a Meguiars spray bottle and chemical resistant trigger


Cheers mate, great info


----------



## blurb

Thought I'd add my tuppence.
I got my new car, '18 plate Golf for reference, a few months back and it came with gloss black wheels which were driving me mad with the dust from the rust post wheel wash. Stumbled across this stuff after watching Forensic Detailing's YouTube video the other week. Went all in and bought a litre of it.
Tried it out today and it is amazing.
Very much like James_R's process, I diluted it down to 5%, sprayed directly onto the discs/calipers of all wheels, left on whilst I got on with other stuff. By the time I got back to the wheels it had dried off, no apparent issue with this (YMMV). Washed each wheel, allowed a moment for the majority of the water to run off, then sprayed liberally on disc/caliper again with the Atom-Mac. Repeat on each wheel. That's it!
I didn't drive the car immediately after so it had all dried off by the time I did take her out. Normally, the discs would be brown, but they were almost as if just driven/braked with. Went out for a few miles on an errand and when I got back there was no rust dust. :thumb: Awesome stuff :thumb:

Big thumbs up BH !!


----------



## Andyblue

blurb said:


> Thought I'd add my tuppence.
> 
> I got my new car, '18 plate Golf for reference, a few months back and it came with gloss black wheels which were driving me mad with the dust from the rust post wheel wash. Stumbled across this stuff after watching Forensic Detailing's YouTube video the other week. Went all in and bought a litre of it.
> 
> Tried it out today and it is amazing.
> 
> Very much like James_R's process, I diluted it down to 5%, sprayed directly onto the discs/calipers of all wheels, left on whilst I got on with other stuff. By the time I got back to the wheels it had dried off, no apparent issue with this (YMMV). Washed each wheel, allowed a moment for the majority of the water to run off, then sprayed liberally on disc/caliper again with the Atom-Mac. Repeat on each wheel. That's it!
> 
> I didn't drive the car immediately after so it had all dried off by the time I did take her out. Normally, the discs would be brown, but they were almost as if just driven/braked with. Went out for a few miles on an errand and when I got back there was no rust dust. :thumb: Awesome stuff :thumb:
> 
> Big thumbs up BH !!


Great stuff, good write up - going to buy some, just waiting to see if anyone has offers / free delivery offer around Black Friday as no one local to me stocks it...


----------



## blurb

Some extra notes:
I normally wear gloves when using any chemicals as I seem to have become sensitive to them over the years, but managed to get some of the diluted Atom-Mac on my bare skin and I did notice an immediate sensitivity, so I would say to make sure to always wear gloves. not a slight against the product specifically, just a reminder to all those sensitive types out there .
Even though there was no obvious and immediate staining from the run-off from the discs I'm going to keep an eye on any effect the solution has on the gloss paintwork of the wheels.
Make sure you spray plenty of solution on the back plate so you can get some product on the "back side" of the discs to try and coat them as best as possible.
My car is a petrol/hybrid and has regenerative braking, which means mechanical braking is vastly reduced with the resultant greater opportunity for rust to develop, and the rust-dust being a potentially bigger problem. With the way the motor industry is having to move towards these types of vehicles Bilt Hamber could be onto a major thing here with some clever marketing.


----------



## Harry_p

How chemically aggressive is this? I presume not very as it's designed to be sprayed places where you don't want to spray a chemical that's likely to damage rubber ( I.e brake hoses! )

Just wondering if I could make a batch up in a pump sprayer and leave it long term so I can just give it a pump and a spray each week instead of having to make a fresh load every time.


----------



## tomstephens89

Looks like I might have to get some of this with my order of Finis wax.


----------



## andy665

Been using it on my Leon since I got it in May.

Most Volkswagen Group vehicles seem to see rust appearing on hubs very quickly, just spraying it on the discs and hubs after washing and 6 months on they still look like new


----------



## Slick 77

Andyblue said:


> How are people finding this - really struggling to find anywhere local that stocks it, so before I stump up near £20 inc postage, thought I'd find out people's thoughts...
> 
> Also, do people apply with a hand pump / trigger spray bottle or one of the small pressure sprayers ?
> 
> Cheers


Just ordered some from In2detailing, Forum sponsor with DW discount :thumb:


----------



## James_R

tomstephens89 said:


> Looks like I might have to get some of this with my order of Finis wax.


I see in your other posts you're a Bilt Hamber fan.

Honestly Tom, you NEED Atom-Mac in your arsenal :thumb:


----------



## tomstephens89

James_R said:


> I see in your other posts you're a Bilt Hamber fan.
> 
> Honestly Tom, you NEED Atom-Mac in your arsenal :thumb:


I am indeed. About 4 months ago I came across Bilt Hamber and since then have whittled down my detailing supplied shelves to a handful of BH product and got rid of the million and one smaller bottles of various AG and other brands.

BH Snow Foam
BH Surfex 
BH Shampoo
BH Korrosol
BH Clay
BH Wax
BH Cleanser Polish
BH Wheel cleaner

Only other things I use are 3M polishes when I want to do a multi stage machine job.

I need to do the full winter prep on the S60 so if I'm taking the wheels off, may as well get some of this Atom Mac.


----------



## Tyrefitter

tomstephens89 said:


> I am indeed. About 4 months ago I came across Bilt Hamber and since then have whittled down my detailing supplied shelves to a handful of BH product and got rid of the million and one smaller bottles of various AG and other brands.
> 
> BH Snow Foam
> BH Surfex
> BH Shampoo
> BH Korrosol
> BH Clay
> BH Wax
> BH Cleanser Polish
> BH Wheel cleaner
> 
> Only other things I use are 3M polishes when I want to do a multi stage machine job.
> 
> I need to do the full winter prep on the S60 so if I'm taking the wheels off, may as well get some of this Atom Mac.


I've got everything apart from the wheel cleaner as I've got C5 on the wheels & I just use BH shampoo on them.

Andy.


----------



## tomstephens89

Tyrefitter said:


> I've got everything apart from the wheel cleaner as I've got C5 on the wheels & I just use BH shampoo on them.
> 
> Andy.


The BH Shampoo is great stuff. Up until now normal shampoo and some Surfex is all I used on the wheels but after trying the wheel cleaner yesterday, it will definitely be my go to for wheels. Spray on, wait 5, scrub around, wait 5, rinse off with pressure. PERFECT.


----------



## Tyrefitter

tomstephens89 said:


> The BH Shampoo is great stuff. Up until now normal shampoo and some Surfex is all I used on the wheels but after trying the wheel cleaner yesterday, it will definitely be my go to for wheels. Spray on, wait 5, scrub around, wait 5, rinse off with pressure. PERFECT.


Is the wheel cleaner safe on wheels coated with C5.?

Andy


----------



## tomstephens89

Tyrefitter said:


> Is the wheel cleaner safe on wheels coated with C5.?
> 
> Andy


It's not an acid based cleaner so I'd imagine so. It's mainly an iron fallout remover type product that bleeds upon contact with metal contamination. However it must also contain some detergents or degreasers as well because it literally removes ALL the grime, and it can't all be metal.

My first and only test of it so far was on wheels with 1 week worth of dirt (600 miles). It was late in the evening with a headtorch on and I sprayed it straight onto all 4 corners, let it sat for 5 minutes and they were all bleeding purple. I rinsed them all off with just the hose (not the pressure washer) and to my surprise, 90% of the dirt was completely gone.

So I can only imagine how good this stuff will be when you give it a scrub as well, then rinse under pressure.


----------



## Brian1612

tomstephens89 said:


> It's not an acid based cleaner so I'd imagine so. It's mainly an iron fallout remover type product that bleeds upon contact with metal contamination. However it must also contain some detergents or degreasers as well because it literally removes ALL the grime, and it can't all be metal.
> 
> My first and only test of it so far was on wheels with 1 week worth of dirt (600 miles). It was late in the evening with a headtorch on and I sprayed it straight onto all 4 corners, let it sat for 5 minutes and they were all bleeding purple. I rinsed them all off with just the hose (not the pressure washer) and to my surprise, 90% of the dirt was completely gone.
> 
> So I can only imagine how good this stuff will be when you give it a scrub as well, then rinse under pressure.


The reaction (the purple bleeding effect) is acidic and not recommended for regular use. Not only is it expensive it is OTT. I'd be using a gentle cleaner with auto wheel used every 4-6 months for a deep clean which will prevent iron build up on the wheels.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## tomstephens89

Brian1612 said:


> The reaction (the purple bleeding effect) is acidic and not recommended for regular use. Not only is it expensive it is OTT. I'd be using a gentle cleaner with auto wheel used every 4-6 months for a deep clean which will prevent iron build up on the wheels.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


On Bilt Hambers website itself, they say auto-wheels is a water based, non acidic, non alkaline, pH neutral product. It's also a highly regarded and well proven product so I'm aware?

At the end of the day it's a wheel on a car, and gets covered in whatever the hell comes off the road/brakes etc... Salt, Tar, Oil, Fuel, Metal particles, mud, turd, animal guts.... Unidentified falling space junk?

We're not gently cleaning a newborns soft skin here....


----------



## tomstephens89

Got me some atom-mac on the way.


----------



## Slick 77

I'm glad I saw this thread as managed to get this is time to protect my new car, BM's easily rust especially on the brake hubs and its quite visible. Thanks to all for the application tips and info, great product which is easy to use!


----------



## tomstephens89

Slick 77 said:


> I'm glad I saw this thread as managed to get this is time to protect my new car, BM's easily rust especially on the brake hubs and its quite visible. Thanks to all for the application tips and info, great product which is easy to use!


I've got me some waiting for the big winter prep!


----------

